# Cell phone family package



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am wondering what servers are you guys using. My contract with Virgin is coming to end soon. I will not renew with them anymore, the last time I did, my first month bill was more then $500. After making a lot of noise since I was not told anything about this charges, then they claim its due to data use but my wife and myself, we do not use data, its always off. After much talk, finally, I still had to pay more then $200 but my present monthly bill for both phones is $85 including tax.

Wondering who has the best plan( with our own device)that will not cost too much. We use our cell phone only when necessary, more often only texting. Is Chatr a good server in terms of network since I find their plans is not bad.

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Chatr is owned by Rogers so the network is not bad, but they only have 3G data last I checked. 

I'm with Freedom, it's cheap but the LTE isn't reliable, talk and text is relatively good compared to what it used to be


----------



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have been with Koodo for many years. There is rarely a dropped call, and they have no contract plans to suit everything you can think of.


----------

